# WMP Magazines and Shield Optic Plates?



## DataMan357 (4 mo ago)

*I still have not seen or heard of ANYONE having spare mags for my WMP.
Sold out (as always) on Walther's website.

And I am still waiting for the Shield formatted Optics Plate Adapter
to be released.

The owner's manual on these guns say there are three plates included.
But the Shield one is not. WTF?!

Come on Walther! Get your dung together before you release any new guns..!!*


----------

